# Pumpkin-Pecan Belgian Waffles + Exc



## Filus59602 (Oct 28, 2002)

Pumpkin-Pecan Belgian Waffles 

10 Belgian Waffels 

2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour -- sifted 
1/2 pecans -- ground 
4 teas pbons baking powder 
2 teaspoons cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
2 eggs -- separated 
1 3/4 cups milk 
1/2 cup pumpkin 
1/2 cup butter -- melted 
1 teaspoon vanilla 

Pecan Maple Syrup 

In large bowl, stir together flour, pecans, baking powder, cinnamon, salt and 
nutmeg. In medium bowl, whisk egg yolks until blended. Whisk in milk, pumpkin, 
butter and vanilla. Add to flour mixture, mixing until thoroughly blended. In 
small bowl, beat egg whites at medium-high speed until stiff peaks form. Fold 
into batter. Heat Belgian waffle iron. Lightly grease waffle iron. Pour 1/2 cup 
batter per waffle onto iron (adjust according to waffle iron); close lid. Cook 3 
to 4 minutes or until golden. Serve with Pecan Maple Syrup. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Per Serving (excluding unknown items): 275 Calories; 15g Fat (50.5% 
calories from fat); 6g Protein; 28g Carbohydrate; 2g Dietary Fiber; 68mg 
Cholesterol; 233mg Sodium. ++++ Exchanges: 1 1/2 Grain(Starch); 0 Lean Meat; 0 
Non-Fat Milk; 3 Fat.


----------

